# Finisher looking for work in Madison Wisconsin



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently moved in with my girlfriend in Madison and looking for a job. I have 12 years of experience finishing and have all my own tools. I also have a decent amount of hanging exp. as well as some framing exp. too. I would prefer to work hourly for now, but I could also sub some work. If anyone is looking for a hand or know of someone looking, please let me know.

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to DWT.
Send me a pm with all your contact info and I'll forward to good contacts in your area. BUT you will have to change your nick name to 3 Coat, cause that's what it really takes to do it right.

Joe


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

pm sent. let me know that you got it.

Thanks,

Nick


----------

